# Cycle Parking - Who owns it?



## Recycle (25 Oct 2014)

My commute is bike/train with my exit point at Feltham station. I have a foldup but although folded bikes are allowed, its awkward during peak periods because the trains run at 150% capacity. I would willingly pay for secure parking at the station and have a bike at either end of my rail commute.

Today I did something out of my routine by exiting the station on the "wrong" side for my commute and saw to my amazement that Feltham has newly installed excellent secure enclosed and covered bike parking. Access to the parking is by swipe card. The information board states that only season ticket holders qualify for swipe cards and they are issued on a first come first serve basis. The parking is completely empty - OK its a Saturday but still the parking has the appearance of never been used - so I figured that applying for a swipe card should be a doddle.

I went to the ticket office, presented my season ticket, and here is the bizarre bit. My season ticket is not issued by SW trains, so I don't qualify! I can't find any info on SW trains web site, but I find it hard to believe that a facility that is ultimately public funded can have an exclusive policy of this nature. This parking will turn into a white elephant and then be held up as an example of bike facilities being a waste of money!

Any tips on where I can enquire further? I don't want to let this go.


----------



## Freds Dad (25 Oct 2014)

Is it owned by Network Rail?


----------



## Recycle (25 Oct 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Is it owned by Network Rail?


As far as I know yes. And network rail is 100% publicly owned.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Oct 2014)

Do they have a station manager?

If they do, he is the man you need to speak to in person.


----------



## Recycle (25 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Do they have a station manager?
> 
> If they do, he is the man you need to speak to in person.


I'll try that on Monday. I'll email SW trains customer service too.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Oct 2014)

Are you referring to one of these:







This is I am afraid another example of the increasing mutual support and back scratching of some networks and Brompton

As a non SWT season ticket holder you may hire one of these bikes from the dock for a mere £400 - £1800 per year on the grounds that it means they can exclude more and more bikes from the rail service.

Given that buying a Brompton per year is as cheap or cheaper (depending on the service yo buy) it will only work if you can be forced to use it.

SWT are trying to guarantee this by now limiting the size of folders... SWT now (officially) accepts "small folder that can fit into a lugage space"

I.e. a Brompton, excluding Dahon and many others.


I am not sure whether I am more appalled by the blatant attempt by SWT to reduce bicycle carriage even further or the complicity of Brompton in this restriction


----------



## Recycle (25 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Are you referring to one of these:...


No, I should have taken a picture. It's the type of double decker parking that allows a full size bikes to be stored one above the other. The top deck is cantilevered to allow the bike to be easily slotted in and lifted. Richmond station has the same type of facility but without the secure enclosure.


----------



## Recycle (25 Oct 2014)

This is an example of the type of rack. Feltham station has two of these, one is enclosed.


Funding it seems was secured from DfT so these are wholly publicly funded facilities. I can't see on what basis SWT can make the facilities exclusive to SWT season ticket holders only.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2014)

SWT will manage the station on behalf of Network Rail.
Much in the same way Northern Rail manage most of the local stations near me.


----------



## Recycle (25 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> SWT will manage the station on behalf of Network Rail.
> Much in the same way Northern Rail manage most of the local stations near me.


Yes I'm sure that's true, but station facilities should be available to all ticket holders, not just tickets issued by SWT. My season ticket is from Caterham to Feltham and is issued by Southern Rail. That shouldn't exclude me from using Feltham station facilities.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2014)

Recycle said:


> Yes I'm sure that's true, but station facilities should be available to all ticket holders, not just tickets issued by SWT. My season ticket is from Caterham to Feltham and is issued by Southern Rail. That shouldn't exclude me from using Feltham station facilities.


It shouldn't. I can leave my bike in any of the local stations, if I want to.
Telephone number if you feel like trying. 0345 6000 650. Showing as manned until 23:30 tonight.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Oct 2014)

I wouldn't leave my dog in Feltham let alone my bike !


----------



## Recycle (25 Oct 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I wouldn't leave my dog in Feltham let alone my bike !


Indeed, which is why I want to use the enclosed facility.


----------



## Recycle (26 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> As a non SWT season ticket holder you may hire one of these bikes from the dock for a mere £400 - £1800 per year on the grounds that it means they can exclude more and more bikes from the rail service.


If Brompton are complicit in this deal then they drop more than a few points in my estimation.

I can't "benefit" from the Brompton hire scheme because they aren't available from Feltham. I think they are trying to emulate the Dutch system which bans bikes on peak services but provides secure parking at stations so you can leave a bike at each end. The irony is that I am trying to achieve SWT objective of not traveling with a bike on a train. It's their policy which is preventing me from doing so. Someone hasn't thought this through.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Oct 2014)

Brompton now sponsors the cycling leaflet as well!

Note the first paragraph:



> All cycles are carried free of charge
> on UK domestic services (with the
> exception of some special events).
> Fully folded cycles, with wheels up to
> ...



How many non-Bromptons fit he less than 20" wheels and fit in a luggage rack?


----------



## Recycle (26 Oct 2014)

User said:


> When is your season ticket due for renewal?


1st week of November, but there's an additional layer of bureaucracy I haven't mentioned. You must be a season ticket holder of at least 3 months, which I am, but not with SWT. 

The additional layer of bureaucracy is another example of a policy not thought through. 3 months qualification would make sense if there is a high demand for the enclosed parking, but according to the notice its been available for a few months and as yet looks unused.


----------



## procel (27 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> SWT will manage the station on behalf of Network Rail.
> Much in the same way Northern Rail manage most of the local stations near me.



Local TOCs don't just manage the station, but have a legal leasehold on it (usually the station buildings and the land around it, but not the tracks or 1.5m of the platform back from the edge). Unless there's something to the contrary in the grant contract from the DfT, SWT can operate the bike parking how they like, and the gen.public have no more right to the benefit of it than they do to the benefit of a leasehold flat owner's loft insulation paid by a government grant.


----------



## Recycle (27 Oct 2014)

ATOC (Association of Train Operating Companies) defines common policy between train operating companies, including use of station facilities. Seems a logical place to escalate. I have also e-mailed Dave Holladay from CTC who has in the past dealt with CTC's rail campaigning direction.


----------



## Recycle (27 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Do they have a station manager?.


 I spoke to the station manager today who not only confirmed the info issued by the ticket office, but added the additional piece of irrational information: "Overnight parking is not permitted in the secure facility, it is intended for daytime use only". What? So shift workers - of which Heathrow has many - are excluded from these facilities ?


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2014)

Recycle said:


> I spoke to the station manager today who not only confirmed the info issued by the ticket office, but added the additional piece of irrational information: "Overnight parking is not permitted in the secure facility, it is intended for daytime use only". What? So shift workers - of which Heathrow has many - are excluded from these facilities ?


Station Manager needs to get a dose of common sense- presumably he/she has the authority to change the station's rules?


----------



## Recycle (27 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Station Manager needs to get a dose of common sense- presumably he/she has the authority to change the station's rules?


I think they're making it up as they go...


----------



## Tryinghard (2 Jun 2018)

Recycle said:


> My commute is bike/train with my exit point at Feltham station. I have a foldup but although folded bikes are allowed, its awkward during peak periods because the trains run at 150% capacity. I would willingly pay for secure parking at the station and have a bike at either end of my rail commute.
> 
> Today I did something out of my routine by exiting the station on the "wrong" side for my commute and saw to my amazement that Feltham has newly installed excellent secure enclosed and covered bike parking. Access to the parking is by swipe card. The information board states that only season ticket holders qualify for swipe cards and they are issued on a first come first serve basis. The parking is completely empty - OK its a Saturday but still the parking has the appearance of never been used - so I figured that applying for a swipe card should be a doddle.
> 
> ...




Hi did you ever resolve this 
I too need secure bike parking at Feltham Station


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2018)

Tryinghard said:


> Hi did you ever resolve this
> I too need secure bike parking at Feltham Station


Good luck with that . They have just closed it for ten months .


----------



## Tryinghard (3 Jun 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Good luck with that . They have just closed it for ten months .


No it’s open now and being used 
We live opposite


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2018)

Tryinghard said:


> No it’s open now and being used
> We live opposite


Begs the question, why leave the bike at the station if you live opposite?


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Begs the question, why leave the bike at the station if you live opposite?


Because opposite is a duck pond and a public toilet .


----------

